

Hackers found loophole on Google Adsense - bebefuzz

Recently, I noticed that my site's (HerveLegerObsessed.com) google traffic was REALLY low. I searched some common terms that I normally rank first on, such as "Herve Leger Authenticate" or "Herve Leger tagging."<p>To my surprise, my site was not even listed on the first page.<p>But, THAT was not the biggest surprise. Chinese hackers have figured a way to re-route Google adsense links to their site. For instance, there are ads that are ALWAYS at the top who are supposedly my site, but when you click on them, it
redirects from this (spammy?) site:<p>http://www.hpihgthky.co.cc<p>To:<p>http://www.officialhervelegermall.com/<p>This is clearly not my domain -- they are an illegal counterfeit seller!  This ad is using my domain name in their Google Ad to redirect to an illegal site.<p>Now, I don't know if this has anything to do with the decrease in Google referrals, but the two seemed to happen oddly at the same time.<p>I'm not even a Google advertiser either!!
======
keeran
Virus scan your machine, check for browser malware. Sounds like it's more
likely to be a client problem than a Google problem.

~~~
beambot
I can confirm that this appears to be a Google issue and not a browser (or
virus) issue. Searching for these terms, Google serves up the counterfeit ads
on the search results sidebar. I tested this on both my Mac (Safari) and Linux
(FF) machines.

